# Ferns for a drip-wall



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

I am looking for types of ferns that can grow on a drip-wall. The wall be made of Epiweb. The drip-wall will not be run constantly. They can range from higher light to lower light requirements. Thanks for any help.
Dave


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

While I have not tried any ferns on a dripwall, I have tried a Heart Fern (Hemionitis arifolia) as an epiphyte and it has taken off! I mist it heavily because I know they prefer to have wet feet (damp at least) and it's throwing roots and popping new fronds left and right. Hopefully someone else will pop in with many more suggestions but the Heart Fern is the only one I've had personal experience with . Good luck!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Any of the Java ferns will do well, microsaurum species. Maybe some of the Pteris and Asplenium too.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

i bet microgramma ferns would do well


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

I second the java ferns! I use tree fern as the wall and highly recommend these but the algae control may be a problem as it ages it seems. Rabbits foot ferns can be placed more toward the side areas that get dryier. in any case you'll find as any grow out from the drip wall they become alot more tolerant of the water with the roots having more exposure to the air.
I would keep away from the pots of fern that Home Depot sells, thick stems dark green fronds on 2-4 inch stem, they grow like weeds, Sorry I do not know the name.
Do try Anubias too though, not ferns but impressive displays! fish stores and tropical plant stores online carry great varieties of them!


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas. I have a bunch on my list to get. 
One question. When you say Java fern, do you mean Java moss(Taxiphyllum barbieri)? I couldn't find any fern with that name. I found one with Thailand in the name (Microsorum thailandicum), but it wasn't found on the island of Java.
Please keep the list of ideas coming. Thanks
Dave


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

iljjlm said:


> Thanks for the ideas. I have a bunch on my list to get.
> One question. When you say Java fern, do you mean Java moss(Taxiphyllum barbieri)? I couldn't find any fern with that name. I found one with Thailand in the name (Microsorum thailandicum), but it wasn't found on the island of Java.
> Please keep the list of ideas coming. Thanks
> Dave



Microsorum pteropus - There are many cultivars.


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

I only know the common name- we call it maiden hair heres a pic of it; loves natures drip walls in hemlock ravines... dont know if you can buy it or if it does well in warmer viv vonditions.











Dont you wish your drip walls looked like this


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks Harry. Learn something new everyday. Microsorum pteropus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Geckoguy, that almost looks like Button fern Pellaea rotundifolia, but that is native to New Zealand and Australia not PA. Wonder what that is. Have you tried collecting that and putting it in your viv? That is one heck of a drip wall.

Dave


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Im sure I can find out I have know what it was called before we keep it in our pauldrarium(?) in one of the visitor centers mounted on a drip wall. However this set up is a pa trout stream set up and we keep the water at 60 or lower and the tank temp stays around mid 60's. Ill be there on saturday and check the name on the list we have, we dont have the tank set up yet but the display is still there and Im pretty sure its listed there.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Cool, thanks Geckoguy.
Dave


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Here ya go I did a lil research:

Maidenhair Spleenwort
Asplenium trichomanes 

Maidenhair Spleenwort (Asplenium trichomanes)

http://www.rook.org/earl/bwca/nature/ferns/aspleniumtri.html

http://hardyfernlibrary.com/ferns/listSpecies.cfm?Auto=146


----------



## Doku_Doku (May 22, 2009)

Geckoguy said:


> I only know the common name- we call it maiden hair heres a pic of it; loves natures drip walls in hemlock ravines... dont know if you can buy it or if it does well in warmer viv vonditions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that 'maidens hair' not the greater scented liverwort Conocephalum conicum?
if not that exact species its damn similar Google Image Result for http://wisplants.uwsp.edu/bryophytes/speciesphoto/CONCON.jpg


----------



## Doku_Doku (May 22, 2009)

Geckoguy said:


> Here ya go I did a lil research:
> 
> Maidenhair Spleenwort
> Asplenium trichomanes
> ...


lol I feel a wee bit dumb for my post now... still fascinating plant though


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The fern is Asplenium Trichomanes (Maidenhair Spleenwort). It grows in highly calcareous (high pH) soils and is a temperate species, so it wouldn't work well in a viv. Please also keep in mind that most states now have laws protecting native feerns, as they have been overharvested (some into near extinction).




Geckoguy said:


> Im sure I can find out I have know what it was called before we keep it in our pauldrarium(?) in one of the visitor centers mounted on a drip wall. However this set up is a pa trout stream set up and we keep the water at 60 or lower and the tank temp stays around mid 60's. Ill be there on saturday and check the name on the list we have, we dont have the tank set up yet but the display is still there and Im pretty sure its listed there.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Dave,

I have a wet wall covered with Vittaria lanceata, which produces hundreds of long threads hanging down up to 6 inches. I have never seen sporangia on them, but they pop up everywhere in the viv (so it is fertile). A very pretty fern.

Good luck! Richard in Staten Island.



iljjlm said:


> I am looking for types of ferns that can grow on a drip-wall. The wall be made of Epiweb. The drip-wall will not be run constantly. They can range from higher light to lower light requirements. Thanks for any help.
> Dave


----------

